
Show HN: Organize, share and discover lists of favorite places - ym705
https://dokomaps.com
======
ym705
While living abroad in Japan I always had family and friends asking for
recommendations on where and what to visit when they went to Japan. As I was
tired of always writing the same list over email, chat, phone... I decided to
create a tool to easily map my recommendations and share it for free.

The result is [https://dokomaps.com](https://dokomaps.com)

What is nice compared to other similar services is that on DokoMaps you can
also browse created by other travelers to inspire your next travel.

If you're interested you can create your own map and let me know if you have
any feedback!

